# star island point vs weeks



## frogger336 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am trying to understand the differences at star island and if its better to own pints or a fixed week. is there a forum where I can have specific questions answered? Is star island all owned by wyndham and if so how do you know whether it is part of thw wyndham group of resorts and can exchanges be done via wyndham fair share or II or rci. I'm very confused.

thanks,
Cindy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 21, 2008)

Star Island is a multi-system resort.  The site management contract is NOT Wyndham.  It is an II resort - you can NOT trade into it thru RCI.

Deeded week units are non-Wyndham.  The MF bills come from Star Island.  Some units were converted (depending on the actually building the deeded week is in) as to whether that is an option.  Generally, the discussion here has been it is economically a bad deal.  There are some FSP contracts also there, I believe.

Star Island is a lovely resort.  I have a deeded week there and also have used my FSP points to book other stays there.  They are starting a renovation of the units.  PM me if you would like pictures, but it is currently being done in the nonWyndham buildings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Don (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a rumor in the mill that as units are being renovated, Wyndham is refurnishing them, not the management company.  If it is true, Wyndham may be taking over management sometime in the future.  
Also, I don't know how it works, but we are RCI members and when we deposit our Star Island points into RCI through Wyndham it stands to reason that someone should be able to reserve it through RCI.  But, then again, maybe here's another source for the RCI rentals.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 21, 2008)

Don, when you deposit Wyndham points into your RCI account, Wyndham picks the units within its RCI inventory to deposit.  You are not depositing a Star Island reservation - Wyndham is picking from their inventory thru out their system of RCI units.

As for the rumor mill - was that a Wyndham sale weasel speak?  I own a deeded Star Island week and just deed traded for another Star Island deeded week.  I own in the 40 Building and was displaced for my vacation into a Wyndham unit due to the renovations.  I traded within the 40 building - wanted a first floor unit, instead of a walkup 2nd floor.  Yes, there are also walkup 3rd floor units in the non Wyndham buildings.  There is NO elevators being built during the renovations for the walkup units.

The developer is building 2 more buildings and these were be hyped by his sales staff (don't know if the Wyndham weasals were in their building hyping the new buildings).  I was told by the staff there was no special assessment plan - plus, Wyndham does NOT put granite countertops in their non-Presidential units.  There was talk of what would happen to the FSP owners when Wyndham pulls out and the converted deeded weeks owners are reverted back to deeded weeks instead of Wyndham points.  Wyndham has pulled out of other Orlando resorts (and has threaten the HOAs  of doing that at other older resorts).  

Plus, all units at Star Island have the exact same ugly color scheme and soft goods (bedcovers, rugs, drapes) - except the 39 & 40 buildings now.  And with Wyndham still building the Bonnet Creek resort, pulling out is more likely than taking over Star Island.

JMHO,


----------



## Scott_Ru (Nov 21, 2008)

We have one of the deeded (fixed) weeks.  A couple years ago they kept calling for us to attend one of the "owners' meetings," for which we got some money...I forget how much.  But after a bit of time the salesman suddenly became aware that we were not on the points system at all but were one of the "left over" deeded units.  He was not a happy camper.

But they gave us the money and we've never had any problem getting our unit and we've been treated quite cordially.  Since we plan to use the resort and not swap around, I prefer the deeded, fixed week.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 25, 2008)

Star Island started as a joint development between Vacation Breaks (which is why II code is VBR) and I don't know who else.  Vacation Breaks had always had some affiliates with RCI but were switching to II when Fairfield purchased Vacation Breaks.  Fairfield is now renamed Wyndham.  So Wyndham/Fairfield was never the original developer.  Star island is a combination of fixed week non-wyndham owners and fixed week and converted to points Wyndham owners.  I used to own properties that were Vacation Breaks resorts prior to the Fairfield take over.

So what you can do depends on what the underlying week owned actually is.


----------

